# Homemade Dog Stands



## Bob Barnett (Feb 21, 2004)

I'm looking to build a few light portable dog stands. I want to leave a few in different holes but they need to be portable also. Any good designs?


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

free standing or tree stands?


----------



## Bob Barnett (Feb 21, 2004)

Gatorb said:


> free standing or tree stands?


Free standing. 

I like the Sportstands but not going to buy 5 or 6 of them. I have dog stands on most of my blinds but there are probably 11 holes that don't have a blind. I want to eventually have a free standing portable one in all of my. holes.


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

boykinhntr said:


> Free standing.
> 
> I like the Sportstands but not going to buy 5 or 6 of them. I have dog stands on most of my blinds but there are probably 11 holes that don't have a blind. I want to eventually have a free standing portable one in all of my. holes.


Have you seen indaswamps over on duckhunt chat??


----------



## 12mcrebel (Jan 14, 2011)

i salvaged two back boards to basketball goals. need to build bases to elevate them. probably wont be too portabe by the time im done


----------



## Stephen Whitley (Feb 3, 2007)

I built one out of scrap plywood and used pvc for the legs which are removable. I also bolted pvc t-joints on the top to add a small blind. It's not overly light but not too bad.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

I've seen one built out of a small fold up ladder that looked easy to make and not as cumbersom(or expensive)as most of the one's I've seen. I will try and find the plans and post up.


----------



## meckardt (Jun 24, 2010)

For timber holes ours are made out of wood basically like a mini version of an old time treestand. They are angled and sort of rounded out to grab the tree. We also strap them to the tree around the back for extra support. They are heavy but during the season they float when you move them. But they work great. I can send you some pics in 2 weeks when I'm up there. This can give you an idea, only ones I can 


http://emob1141.photobucket.com/albums/n582/meckardt21/duckseason10-111132.jpg


----------



## Mike Boyle (May 3, 2010)

I don't have any ideas, but if you want, you can invite me down to AR and I'll carry your stand around to whatever hole you want to hunt if you let me hunt with you!!! 

On a less serious note, I usually keep the bottom half of my deer climber stand so that I can strap it to a tree if need be. 

If you come up with something that works well, please do share.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

I have seen people make them out of these. http://www.lifetime.com/tableschairs/personal-tables/30-x-20-personal If you have a local Lifetime store near you, they often have seconds on sell for pretty cheap. Just cover it up with some non slip material on top for traction (like Hydro-turf) and paint it if you want and you should be good to go.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Here is the one I built. Legs are all angled out at 20 degrees so it is very stable. The legs slide out and the stand is hinged in the middle with a latch and carry handle on the outside. I have a set of 18" legs that fit in the middle of the box when folded and a set of 30" legs that you can take separately when in deeper water. I have put 4"x4"x1" pads on the bottoms of the legs to keep them from sliding into the mud. Carpet keeps the dog from slipping on launch. There are about 30 holes drilled in the ply on the top. I have less than 15 bucks in the stand, but you have to have the tools to make it. It is on the heavy side. I would guess around 15 pounds when dry and heavy as hell when covered in ice. Weight isn't much of an issue for us we take a boat or utv to most of our holes.


----------



## klittle250 (Dec 3, 2010)

boykinhntr said:


> I'm looking to build a few light portable dog stands. I want to leave a few in different holes but they need to be portable also. Any good designs?


Let me know when you get to working on them and I'll come over and help. I have an old climber bottom I plan to rig up in the next month or so, and I've been thinking about building a platform out of pvc too but haven't gotten around to it yet.

Keith


----------

